# bob sikes 5/6 report



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

pinfish were covering the entire area.. as soon as you threw it in they would rip my shrimp up. if i threw out live shrimp they would nibble it to shreds.. if i threw out cut shrimp i would hook up two at a time. 

the Spanish were being caught sporadically by either bobber fishing or with free lining. I had 2 hits with live shrimp with my bobber but both times by the time i got to the rod they had taken the bait. I was dissapointed to leave there without any spanish. 

ended up catching about 40 pinfish. took 7 of the biggest home. did not catch any other type of fish the whole time. usually i get croakers, trout, etc. but the pinfish had the place to themselves today


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Redfish bait for tonight!


----------



## dan111213 (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, I'm sorry that you had such a disappointing day at Bob Sykes. Myself and 3 other friends were there from about 8 am to 4 pm and we used live shrimp. Pinfish would eat if that's where you allowed it to be, but for us, we slayed the spanish. IT WAS CRAZY. Skipjacks were everywhere too. I caught 16 spanish kept 8 decent legals, gave 3 legals to a family and threw 5 small ones back, also got a shark to eat for fun and it cut me. That was Sunday and then yesterday, Monday, we went again and caught more spanish than we did on sunday. I actually played a little and tried to catch pinfish to feed the gray heron that were around. One of them ate 7 pinfish and how he was able to still fly, I have no idea.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

^^^ HELP!! what are some strategies for the spanish. I was using a bobber with 6 foot of line below with 3 slingshots 1 foot above the hook. live shrimp on a 1/0 hook. i also tried freelining shrimp.

i'm gonna buy a 3rd rod for next time


----------



## afisherman (Nov 30, 2011)

use a steel leader. make it about 1-2 feet long and use a teble hook. you can use a bobber or not use one, depends if the spanish are mid to top water or of they are on the bottom.


----------



## dan111213 (Jun 29, 2011)

Better than a steel leader and a treble hook is a swivel with about 2 feet of 30lb flouracarbon (sp) and a 2x long shank #2 hook. Not as visible and many more strikes. steel leader is great if you like to put your rod down in a holder or if you are trying to manage more than 1 rod at a time. good luck regardless and have fun. see ya'll sunday by the second trash can.


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

All wrong naw jk but best is to use 30lb mono or 45 about a foot long leader with a gotcha preferably with white feather on the tail


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

i'm gonna switch to a mono and get rid of the steel. that is an obvious improvement i can make. i am also gonna buy another rod and throw out 2 at one time to double my chances of a strike. even if it means i might lose a fish


----------



## dan111213 (Jun 29, 2011)

Fluorocarbon over mono. More expensive, but worth it. Live bait over lures if possible also. If you can get alewives, then you will be in position A.


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

How were the pinfish? Sorry....couldn't help myself


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

well i went back and had maybe 3 or 4 hits.. finally my rod almost goes into the water and don't even have to set the hook.. fish on. i wrestled with him, and was able to get help landing him with a net. 23" mackerel. so i was happy. the current really started to pick up and the bobbers were coming back towards the bridge, and it became tough.. didn't get many bites after that but i was happy. also caught several pinfish, porgies, croaker, and my last fish before calling it a day was a huge catfish which gave me a helluva fight on my small rod.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

countryfishingboy said:


> All wrong naw jk but best is to use 30lb mono or 45 about a foot long leader with a gotcha preferably with white feather on the tail


+1 :thumbsup: Gotcha lure with chartreuse head and white feather tail will get you all the hits you can handle if they are there during the daylight hours. I would use steel leader though. Oh yeah, a black colored swivel because a shiny one will get hit too and cut you off losing your expensive lures. For me spanish are a lot more fun catching while working an artificial.


----------

